# She wanted me to take a picture of myself and send it to her



## OneZ

I don't understand how to build this sentence. I put several different versions in Korean and my phone app does not give the translation, " She wanted me to take a picture of myself and send it to her". Here is my final version: 그녀는 찍은 자기 사진을 그녀한테 보낼것을 원했다.


----------



## Kross

I tried to translate that the way you did. 그녀는 내가 내 모습을 찍어서 그녀에게 보내줄 것을 원했다.


----------



## OneZ

그럼, 내 첫째 문장이 무슨 뜻 이 냐? 또는, 아마 뜻이 없어요?


----------



## OneZ

Kross said:


> I tried to translate that the way you did. 그녀는 내가 내 모습을 찍어서 그녀에게 보내줄 것을 원했다.


내가 감사하지않했어서, 미안해요. 감사합니다.


----------



## Kross

The meaning of the middle part (찍은 자기 사진) is not clear to me. To be precise, that doesn't make any sense. The rest parts are good, though.


----------



## Environmentalist

OneZ said:


> 그럼, 내 첫째 문장이 무슨 뜻 이 냐? 또는, 아마 뜻이 없어요?



Onez, your sentence seems grammatically correct, but the meaning is not clear at all.
If you just say like that, we don't understand whose picture she is talking about.
'찍은 자기 사진' means either a picture of her or a picture of you in your sentence.


----------



## OneZ

Environmentalist said:


> Onez, your sentence seems grammatically correct, but the meaning is not clear at all.
> If you just say like that, we don't understand whose picture she is talking about.
> '찍은 자기 사진' means either a picture of her or a picture of you in your sentence.


감사합니다. 지금은, 어떻게 너의 문장을  만들런 것을 이해합니다. 지금도 I thought that 찍은 자기 사진 meant "self picture that I took".


----------



## Rance

찍은 자기 사진 lacks the subject which makes the whole sentence unclear.
Did she or I take the picture?
Even if you said 내가 찍은 자기 사진, it does not mean the way you want to say.
자기 here refers main subject which is 그녀.
Hence it means "a picture of her which i (already) took".


----------



## OneZ

감사합니다.


----------

